# Pleasant Hill Lake Open Bass Tournament May 6th



## jonzun (Jun 11, 2004)

Kokosing Valley Bass Club will hold their annual spring open bass tournament at P. Hill on Saturday May 6th from 7-3 pm. $70 entry fee with optional $10 big bass (100% payout). Payout is $1250 1st place, $750 2nd, $350 3rd, $150 4th, $100 5th (based on 50 boat field). Entry forms can be obtained at Knox Marine or Call Paul Amstutz (740) 427-9726 for more info. See you there, JONZUN


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Kokosing Valley definatly puts on a great tourny . Good luck to everyone that fishes the event .


----------

